# What did you do on Facebook?



## lovingmy2boys (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you post anything about your separation on FB? Did you unfriend any common friends with your ex or stbx? 

I'm not sure what to do...


----------



## healingme (Aug 21, 2010)

I just removed my marital status. All is says is I'm no longer married.


----------



## CodeNameBob (Jun 3, 2010)

My X unfriended all of my family and all of teh people she met through me; which has been viewed as childish and petty.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I removed my marital status(divorce will be final in two weeks) but nobody saw that change. I did not remove any of the 42 mutual contacts including his family but I just changed the privacy settings so they cannot see much on my profile nor post anything on my wall. So his family is still there but like they are not there. 

Some of my friends and some other mutual friends unfriended him when they heard of his infidelity. I did not ask them to do it.


----------



## healingme (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not going to unfriend anyone. I still love his family very much. If it bothers you to see people on FB you met through him, just hide them. They won't know and you won't have constant reminders.


----------

